# TUXEDO Book XC1708 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1060 und i7-7700HQ [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *TUXEDO Book XC1708 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1060 und i7-7700HQ [Anzeige]*

						TUXEDO hat sich auf Computer mit Linux als Betriebssystem spezialisiert und ist unser neuer Partner für PCGH-Gaming-Laptops. Dabei gibt es die PCGH-Geräte wahlweise mit Xubuntu 16.04 oder für einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro zusätzlich mit Windows 10 Home. Beim Bootvorgang können Sie dann kinderleicht auswählen, welches Betriebssystem gerade geladen werden soll. Wer noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Linux hat, muss sich keine Sorgen machen, alle Treiber wurden von TUXEDO installiert und auch alle Sondertasten funktionieren unter Linux einwandfrei.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *TUXEDO Book XC1708 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1060 und i7-7700HQ [Anzeige]*


----------



## Cinnayum (8. Dezember 2017)

XC1507
2050,- für ein Notebook mit einer GTX 1060 und absoluter Minimal-Bestückung an Laufwerken.

Echt ein Schnäppchen *hust*.

Was habt ihr euch dabei bitte gedacht? 500,- mehr für das 15,6" Modell?


----------



## Wodario (23. Dezember 2017)

Der Preis in der Tabelle und der auf der Homepage Stimmen nicht überein? in der Tabelle 1479 € auf der Homepage 1756 € ....


----------

